# Best Christmas/Holiday Sounding K.K. Slider Song?



## Venn (Dec 1, 2020)

Since it's December, I want to be playing something Christmas or Holiday sounding through my radio at the plaza but I'm not sure which sounds best for the occasion. I don't have all the songs yet and I'm currently playing K.K. Swing for it but I'm just wondering perhaps there's a song I don't have that might be a better fit.


----------



## JKDOS (Dec 1, 2020)

Is you want something more laid back, maybe Stale Cupcakes or Forest Life....Maybe  Space K.K.


----------



## Bluelady (Dec 1, 2020)

K.k. Steppe once you hit the 0:19 sec mark.


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Dec 1, 2020)

The instrumentation in Animal City could be kinda Christmas-y. Otherwise K.K. Chorale might sound like a traditional church Christmas hymn.


----------



## oranje (Dec 1, 2020)

BigBadButterfree said:


> The instrumentation in Animal City could be kinda Christmas-y. Otherwise K.K. Chorale might sound like a traditional church Christmas hymn.



I second K.K. Chorale. The music reminds me of a toy musical Christmas carousel I had as a kid, so to me it invokes Christmas memories.


----------



## Etown20 (Dec 1, 2020)

There really should be some season specific KK holiday songs!


----------



## EmmaFrost (Dec 1, 2020)

Forest Life sorta fits the theme to me because of the xylophone sounding bell chimes. I also think Stale Cupcakes can work nicely at night but it's too chill for during the day.


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Dec 1, 2020)

Just to throw another unconventional idea, K.K. Waltz might sound similar to a Greensleeves/We Three Kings type of music. 

For some reason My Place is also coming to mind, but I can't think of any reason for that.


----------



## Rosch (Dec 1, 2020)

Wow. This thread made me realize that there are no KK Holiday songs.


----------



## Snek (Dec 1, 2020)

I have Drivin' playing on all my radios. I remembered hearing it for the first time in Erik's house and ever since then I've associated it with wintertime.


----------



## Venn (Dec 1, 2020)

Mmm, alrighty. I'll have to check out some of these suggestions and get a few of them as I'm sure I don't have them. Thanks!


----------



## Miranda Priestly (Dec 1, 2020)

Bluelady said:


> K.k. Steppe once you hit the 0:19 sec mark.


Just listened to this right now and it sounds like Christmas Polka lol


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 1, 2020)

Mr. K.K. kind of works as a holiday theme.


----------



## Le Ham (Dec 1, 2020)

Only Me kinda reminds me of a few Christmas blues-y songs I heard on the radio growing up. Farewell? Neapolitan? Just to throw in a few suggestions I haven't heard


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Dec 2, 2020)

I've got Animal City playing near my Christmas Tree farm. I think that's a really good song and sounds kinda festive.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 2, 2020)

Best bet is probably Animal City for the livelier spots. Farewell for secluded areas and Forest Life for the more calm, but not totally abandoned places.


----------



## Minou (Dec 3, 2020)

I have Cafe K.K playing in my living room and Animal City in my kitchen.
K.K. Aria has a nice winter-themed tune I find, and it fits well in my office room where I put a fireplace and a small festive tree.


----------



## KKMason (Nov 27, 2022)

Venn said:


> Since it's December, I want to be playing something Christmas or Holiday sounding through my radio at the plaza but I'm not sure which sounds best for the occasion. I don't have all the songs yet and I'm currently playing K.K. Swing for it but I'm just wondering perhaps there's a song I don't have that might be a better fit.


2 years late to the party but imma add a song to the holiday/Christmasy list: KK Bashment is the perfect tune for a cozy Christmas cabin.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 27, 2022)

I like K.K. Chorale or Stale Cupcakes. They sound Christmas-like.

Oop, I _just_ realized this thread is two years old.


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 28, 2022)

Maybe  K.K. Dub from the 2.0 update, since that wasn't around when this question was first asked.


----------

